# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  CHế máy sơn tự động từ phần mềm CNC gỗ

## truong quang nghi

:Confused:  Chào các anh chị em trên diễn đàn. em mới tìm hiểu được 3 hôm nay về máy cnc. em tính dùng cn studio  khiển và  tạo lệnh bằng aspire  để làm máy sơn tự động trục z cố  định có được không mọi người ? nhấp nhả súng phu sơn khiển riêng .   anh em có biết cách xác định xung cho ncstudio de tìm về gốc tọa độ chỉ thêm cho em với ! cảm ơn anh chị em

----------


## lehuutri1998

> Chào các anh chị em trên diễn đàn. em mới tìm hiểu được 3 hôm nay về máy cnc. em tính dùng cn studio  khiển và  tạo lệnh bằng aspire  để làm máy sơn tự động trục z cố  định có được không mọi người ? nhấp nhả súng phu sơn khiển riêng .   anh em có biết cách xác định xung cho ncstudio de tìm về gốc tọa độ chỉ thêm cho em với ! cảm ơn anh chị em


B cho mình hỏi súng sơn điều khiển riêng là b dùng cái gì điều khiển được không. Mình cũng đang làm về máy phun sơn tự động

----------

